# Teixeira (Francês - Português)



## poetpenpassion

Boa tarde! Eu vejo o jogo de tenis no "Roland Garros" pela TV e lá joga o jogador francês Maxime Teixeira. Eles em francês pronunciam o seu sobrenome como Teikseira com o acento francês. É correctamente isso? Pois, o seu sobre tem a procedença da língua portuguesa... Obrigada pela ajuda. Yelena.


----------



## machadinho

Ei, Yelena. No Brasil, dizemos [tei'ʃeiɾa] como "peixe". Abraços.


----------



## Alentugano

machadinho said:


> Ei, Yelena. No Brasil, dizemos [tei'ʃeiɾa] como "peixe". Abraços.


 
A mesma coisa em Portugal. Yelena, a forma que você ouviu está errada.


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> A mesma coisa em Portugal. Yelena, a forma que você ouviu está errada.


Errada? Mas não pode ser que os franceses pronunciem assim?


----------



## GamblingCamel

okporip said:


> Errada? Mas não pode ser que os franceses pronunciem assim?


Listen to uTube ~~ Sannois : Maxime Teixeira, un futur grand du tennis
and you'll hear the name pronounced as POET described in the OP.


----------



## Istriano

[te'ʃeɾa], rimando com [pe'ʃeɾa]

(os (pseudo)ditongos (ou ditongos falsos, como fala a professora Bisol) são ''problemáticos'' :

*sexta *['sejʃta] or ['seʃta] or ['sesta]
*peixe *['pejʃi] or ['peʃi]
*macaxera / macaxeira*  [maka'ʃeɾa] or [maka'ʃejɾa] 
*cabeleireira *[kabele'ɾeɾa] or [kabelej'ɾejɾa]
*sou *[sow] or [so]
*louca *['lowka] or ['loka]
*pessoa *[pe'sowa] or [pe'soa] )

[tej'ʃejɾa], ['lowka], no Brasil, soa um poco como [nju:z] nos EUA, (em vez de [nu:z], a forma mais coloquial).
Na língua falada engolimos a semivogal, _more often than not._


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Errada? Mas não pode ser que os franceses pronunciem assim?


Yelena pergunta se aquela pronúncia é correta - na minha opinião não é.
Então, os franceses até podem pronunciar assim, mas se o nome não existe na língua francesa, ele deveria ser pronunciado como em português, ou não?


----------



## Istriano

Alentugano said:


> Yelena pergunta se aquela pronúncia é correta - na minha opinião não é.
> Então, os franceses até podem pronunciar assim, mas se o nome não existe na língua francesa, ele deveria ser pronunciado como em português, ou não?


Isso se chama ''Wishful thinking'' 

Os italianos por exemplo pronunciam os nomes portugueses e brasileiros à italiana.  (Ou às vezes à espanhola: _Nuño _em vez de _Nuno_).


----------



## okporip

GamblingCamel said:


> Listen to uTube ~~ Sannois : Maxime Teixeira, un futur grand du tennis
> and you'll hear the name pronounced as POET described in the OP.



Sim, eu só acrescentaria que a pronúncia francesa tonifica o 'r' e acentua a última sílaba: "Teiksei*rrá*".


----------



## GamblingCamel

okporip said:


> Sim, eu só acrescentaria que *a pronúncia francesa tonifica o 'r'* e acentua a última sílaba: "Teikseirrá".



What does that mean?


----------



## machadinho

Que os franceses não conseguem pronunciar /ɾ/ e colocam /r/ no lugar. Em português, pronunciamos "caro" e "carro" bem diferente. E vocês, americanos, costumam dizer /ɹ/ neste contexto.


----------



## okporip

GamblingCamel said:


> What does that mean?



Significa que (pelo menos no modo como eu escuto) a pronúncia francesa do 'r' de 'Teixeira' está mais para os dois 'r' de 'carro' do que para o 'r' de 'caro'.


----------



## Fernando

The surname 'Teixeira' is quite common in Spanish also, and it is pronounced as it would be a Spanish word ([teikséira]) or, when in Galicia, as a Galician word ([teishéira]).


----------



## GamblingCamel

Thanks, Okie + Hatchet.
I didn't understand the verb TONIFAR. Aulete doesn't give a definition involving phonetics.  I'm guessing that /r/ is regarded as stronger than /ɾ/.

TONIFICAR
1. Tornar(-se) forte, vigoroso; FORTALECER(-SE); AVIGORAR(-SE); REVIGORAR(-SE): tonificar o cabelo: Os atletas se tonificam com exercícios e alimentação especial [ antôn.: Antôn.: enfraquecer. ]

TÔNICO
2. Fon. Ling. Diz-se da sílaba ou vogal que se pronuncia com maior intensidade: Na palavra pálido o acento tônico é na primeira sílaba.


----------



## okporip

GamblingCamel said:


> Thanks, Okie + Hatchet.
> I didn't understand the verb TONIFAR. Aulete doesn't give a definition involving phonetics.  I'm guessing that /r/ is regarded as stronger than /ɾ/.
> 
> TONIFAR
> 1. Tornar(-se) forte, vigoroso; FORTALECER(-SE); AVIGORAR(-SE); REVIGORAR(-SE): tonificar o cabelo: Os atletas se tonificam com exercícios e alimentação especial [ antôn.: Antôn.: enfraquecer. ]
> 
> TÔNICO
> 2. Fon. Ling. Diz-se da sílaba ou vogal que se pronuncia com maior intensidade: Na palavra pálido o acento tônico é na primeira sílaba.




GC,

O verbo é TONIFICAR. Com ele, eu quis dizer, de fato, "tornar mais forte". Se a ideia de que "/r/ é mais forte do que /ɾ/" faz sentido para você, se você pode compreendê-la, ótimo. Caso contrário, não se apegue a essa ideia para entender o assunto, já que usei o verbo sem pensar em nenhum sentido mais preciso, muito menos num  sentido técnico. O importante é que os franceses colocam /r/ onde nós colocamos /ɾ/.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Isso se chama ''Wishful thinking''
> 
> Os italianos por exemplo pronunciam os nomes portugueses e brasileiros à italiana.  (Ou às vezes à espanhola: _Nuño _em vez de _Nuno_).


Na África do Sul há muitos Ferreiras, inclusive um jogador de tênis, se não me engano.
São todos chamados de algo como "Ferira" com os erres como em boring.
Acho normal que assim seja, principalmente quando se fala de pessoas nativas e de nomes que, embora de origem estrangeira, já são corriqueiros naquele país.
O próprio Maxime Teixeira, provavelmente, não seria capaz de pronunciar seu sobrenome à portuguesa.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> Na África do Sul há muitos Ferreiras, inclusive um jogador de tênis, se não me engano.
> São todos chamados de algo como "Ferira" com os erres como em   boring.


Yeah, FERIRA. That's it, exactly! Makes perfect sense to me, ZZ.


----------



## okporip

Alentugano said:


> Yelena pergunta se aquela pronúncia é correta - na minha opinião não é.
> Então, os franceses até podem pronunciar assim, mas se o nome não existe na língua francesa, ele deveria ser pronunciado como em português, ou não?



Esclarecer a um francês que esteja interessado no assunto a origem portuguesa do nome Teixeira e a sua pronúncia em português acho ok. Agora... se esse francês ou qualquer outro seguir praticando a outra pronúncia, adaptada ao seu sistema fonético, não vejo mal algum. Mantendo o respeito pela sua posição, acho um pouco estranho discutir como falantes de uma língua que não é a minha devem comportar-se.


----------



## Alentugano

okporip said:


> Esclarecer a um francês que esteja interessado no assunto a origem portuguesa do nome Teixeira e a sua pronúncia em português acho ok. Agora... se esse francês ou qualquer outro seguir praticando a outra pronúncia, adaptada ao seu sistema fonético, não vejo mal algum. Mantendo o respeito pela sua posição, acho um pouco estranho discutir como falantes de uma língua que não é a minha devem comportar-se.


Não esqueçamos que a dúvida da _poetpenpassion _era se aquela seria a pronúncia correta de Teixeira. Tecnicamente - num mundo ideal - sim, a pronúncia correta deveria ser a original. Longe de mim querer ditar o comportamento de alguém...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Alentugano said:


> Não esqueçamos que a dúvida da _poetpenpassion _era se aquela seria a pronúncia correta de Teixeira. Tecnicamente *- num mundo ideal -* sim, a pronúncia correta deveria ser a original. Longe de mim querer ditar o comportamento de alguém...


Gabriel LOL we all understand what you mean in a technical sense, but I think you may have worked yourself into another corner by using the word "ideal".  
Is a French "mispronunciation" of EuPt or BrPt less ideal? Or is it just a natural linguistic process that results from 21st Century labor migration?


----------



## Johannes

I have yet to meet a non-dutch speaker who can pronounce the name of that football player Johan "Cruyff"


----------



## Outsider

Acho que não se deve condenar um francês por pronunciar um sobrenome português à francesa. Nós fazemos muitas vezes o mesmo com nomes franceses. Ainda para mais quando se trata do nome de um cidadão francês, nascido e criado em França, que muito possivelmente pronuncia o próprio nome à francesa.

Mas pode-se sempre satisfazer uma curiosidade. Foi assim que eu entendi a pergunta da Yelena: uma curiosidade. Quanto à pronúncia do nome em português, ajudava saber de onde são os antepassados de Maxime Teixeira que lhe transmitiram este nome. Portugal, Brasil... Espanha? E de que parte do país?


----------



## poetpenpassion

Boa tarde! Muito obrigada pela sua grande ajuda!
*Outsider*, em espanhol a variante desse sobrenome é Tejera. Por isso, como eu percebo esse sobrenome procede da língua portuguesa, como Peixoto, Seixas e muitos outros.
Obrigada. Beijos doces. Yelena.


----------



## Istriano

No Brasil pronunciamos o sobrenome de Gisele como se se escrevesse *Bintschen *em alemão.


----------



## Carfer

poetpenpassion said:


> Boa tarde! Muito obrigada pela sua grande ajuda!
> *Outsider*, em espanhol a variante desse sobrenome é Tejera. Por isso, como eu percebo esse sobrenome procede da língua portuguesa, como Peixoto, Seixas e muitos outros.
> Obrigada. Beijos doces. Yelena.


 
Sim, mas não se esqueça de que há muitos sobrenomes galegos (usados, portanto, por cidadãos espanhóis) que são idênticos aos portugueses, além de que há famílias espanholas de origem portuguesa, e vice-versa. Muitos sobrenomes portugueses provêm de Espanha (da Galiza, ou mesmo de Castela, como o meu) e ainda se encontram, na mesma forma ou com variantes, do outro lado da fronteira.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Obrigada! Tudo se misturou neste mundo, não é? Yelena.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> No Brasil pronunciamos o sobrenome de Gisele como se se escrevesse *Bintschen *em alemão.


 
É verdade, mas acredito que isso depende da própria família manter a pronúncia original (talvez já nem tão original). O meu sobrenome paterno, por exemplo, é italiano e tem os ZZ (de que o GC gosta tanto), que deveriam ser pronunciados como o fazemos em "pizza" (tz), no Brasil , e no entanto ninguém na família pronuncia dessa forma, portanto, já foi abrasileirado e tornou-se "z".


----------



## Audie

E _Dubeux_, então? É sobrenome encontrável no Recife, mas quem vai fazer biquinho nas duas sílabas? Virou _Dubê_ mesmo, com o '_u_' português.
(Mas eu compreendi o tom da resposta de Alent)


----------



## Nanon

okporip said:


> Sim, eu só acrescentaria que a pronúncia francesa tonifica o 'r' e acentua a última sílaba: "Teiksei*rrá*".


Eu acho que é _T*e*ks*e*rrá_, com "ei" pronunciado como "e".



Outsider said:


> ... se trata do nome de um cidadão francês, nascido e criado em França, que muito possivelmente pronuncia o próprio nome à francesa.


Aliás, ele provavelmente pronuncia os "x" do mesmo jeito no sobrenome e no nome (Maxime...)


----------



## poetpenpassion

Bonsoir! Boa tarde! Muito obrigada pela sua opinião! Yelena.


----------

